# EST supplement Log...



## John69 (Jan 10, 2007)

today was 1st day on EST products. here goes

Methyl mass-
Taste: shit
taken: pre-workout
color: powder is blue, when mixed it turns purple/black
Mixes: well in water
energy: shitload and head rush and felt jittery
scoops: i mixed only 1 scoop
etc: made me crap , other than that and the taste its a pretty good product.

Methyl Vol-
taste: its a pill
color: purpleish
pills taken: 2 pre workout
etc: prolly to soon to give results so...

NoXtreme- 
taken: pre & post workout
pills taken: 2 pre and 2 post
etc: decent pump, decent vasularity toda.

Ester-Sized-
Taste: kinda sourish, kinda like lemonade
mixed in: water, mixed well and was easy to down
taken: 1 scoop pre and 1 scoop post workout
etc: muscle fullness and decent pump...

Overall: decent so far, good vascularity, decent pump, muscle fullness is decent... but its just day 1.


----------



## zombul (Jan 10, 2007)

That looks good so far but do you think it may be difficult to tell which product is responsible for certain results.Example the NO Extreme may be the reason for your awesome energy.I love the idea of this stack,just remember you are almost going to have to rate this as a stack.And I bet your Methyl Vol(the key compound)to this stack will begin to show you results in about a week or so.Kick ass stack and I will definately be following it.
Just to make sure your in the clear,do you have a pct planned?Methy Vol is just a SD clone.What dosage are you running the Methy Vol at? Anyways just food for thought I hope you keep this updated!


----------



## zombul (Jan 10, 2007)

I also wanted to note that I belive Methyl Vol is 12mg of the SD compound,so I wouldn't take two pills together.Try one dose at a time.Maybe one in the morning or early in the day and one in the evening.SD is a very potent compound man.


----------



## zombul (Jan 10, 2007)

Sorry I'm running up my post count in your thread but I just wanted to make sure you have been training awhile and are atleast 21.Just looking out for you.I remember shooting you a message so I assume you are old enough and know what your doing.Good luck.


----------



## John69 (Jan 10, 2007)

ok thanks..i'm taking 2 mythelvol aday. eyah i will take 1 in the morning and 1 in the evening. ahh shii no i dont have a pct planned  . its not too late to figure something out anyway. what do u suggest for pct? test drive? how long should i take methyl vol for?


----------



## zombul (Jan 10, 2007)

Don't take the MV for anything over3-4 weeks.Assuming you don't have Nolva or acess to any I would say to go with Rebound XT by Designer Supps.Start as soon as you finish your MV cycle.I would also use some Milk Thistle as a liver protectant about 1000mg a day.Remember to drink lots of water and expect those "back pumps"though some people take Taurine to help with the cramping.You may also want some Red Yeast Rice @1200mg a day and CoQ10 @ about 70mg a day.If you take the Red Yeast Rice make sure and take the CoQ10.I also eat like a horse while taking this stuff,seems to help alot.
 You may want to stop the MV until you have a little more info on it.Be careul and use common sense and do some research and if you feel your ready and old enough to make that step the stuff I posted above may help.


----------



## John69 (Jan 10, 2007)

ok...i'm gonna stop the MV until next week. i will do a 3-4 weeks cycle of it tho. i'm going to get milk thistle, rebound xt, CoQ10, and Red Yeast Rice. i will also start a training journal. but i'm going to keep up this journal but w.o the MV for now.


----------



## zombul (Jan 10, 2007)

John69 said:


> ok...i'm gonna stop the MV until next week. i will do a 3-4 weeks cycle of it tho. i'm going to get milk thistle, rebound xt, CoQ10, and Red Yeast Rice. i will also start a training journal. but i'm going to keep up this journal but w.o the MV for now.


----------



## zombul (Jan 10, 2007)

Also you may want to double check because the Methyl Mass may have small amounts of the SD formula as well.I will try and verify that but I am pretty sure.


----------



## zombul (Jan 10, 2007)

I just checked it out and it actually contain's amounts of Methyl 1P which is also a "pro hormone".


----------



## John69 (Jan 10, 2007)

ok ...so all i need is i'm going to get milk thistle, rebound xt, CoQ10, and Red Yeast Rice. but i'm going to be only taking methylmass on workout days @1scoop. because its pricey.


----------



## John69 (Jan 10, 2007)

aslo..one more Q. should i increase the dosage after a few weeks? like -
week 1: 2 cap
week 2: 2 cap
week 3: 3caps
week 4: 3caps 

something like that or just 2caps/day for total stack


----------



## JasnoE (Jan 10, 2007)

Whats the SD formula


----------



## John69 (Jan 10, 2007)

ok this review thread will continue on monday. as for now, i'm off to cook a steak.


----------



## zombul (Jan 11, 2007)

John69 said:


> ok ...so all i need is i'm going to get milk thistle, rebound xt, CoQ10, and Red Yeast Rice. but i'm going to be only taking methylmass on workout days @1scoop. because its pricey.


----------



## zombul (Jan 11, 2007)

John69 said:


> aslo..one more Q. should i increase the dosage after a few weeks? like -
> week 1: 2 cap
> week 2: 2 cap
> week 3: 3caps
> ...



You could go 2 weeks at 20mg a day and the 30mg the last wk or 2.Just put that other dose in the middle of the day.


----------



## John69 (Jan 11, 2007)

zombul said:


> You could go 2 weeks at 20mg a day and the 30mg the last wk or 2.Just put that other dose in the middle of the day.



alright i'll go liek this

*Week 1:* MV: 2caps
milkthistle: 1,000mg
CoQ10: 70mg 
Red Yeast Rice: 1200mg 

*Week 2:* MV: 2caps
milkthistle: 1,000mg
CoQ10: 70mg 
Red Yeast Rice: 1200mg

*Week 3:* MV: 2caps
milkthistle: 1,000mg
CoQ10: 70mg 
Red Yeast Rice: 1200mg 

*Week 4:* MV: 3caps
milkthistle: 1,000mg
CoQ10: 70mg 
Red Yeast Rice: 1200mg 

*week 5-9:* PCT Rebound xt 2caps/day

sounds good eh?


----------



## zombul (Jan 12, 2007)

Yeah that looks pretty good man.


----------



## John69 (Jan 12, 2007)

follow up on review: 

methylmass-
1scoop
insane energy/focus/ headrush/ jittery/ gotta crap lol
etc: i spilt a small dab on counter and it stained the countertop :l . :nails: 

no-xtreme-
muscle fullness/vascularity
alright...

ester sized-
muscle fullness/vascularity/ 
alright....

overall pretty good.

leg day...hoping for a new p.r on deads


----------



## John69 (Jan 12, 2007)

new deadlift P.R   . 425lbs @ bw of 180lbs. 425 was fairly easy/medium...by the time i put 455lbs on my lowerback was to tired otherwise i knew i woulda had it.  but it was good..goal is 455


----------



## zombul (Jan 12, 2007)

John69 said:


> new deadlift P.R   . 425lbs @ bw of 180lbs. 425 was fairly easy/medium...by the time i put 455lbs on my lowerback was to tired otherwise i knew i woulda had it.  but it was good..goal is 455



Thats a good lift man congrats.


----------



## John69 (Jan 12, 2007)

thanks..... also wanna add that my crap was green.    ...


----------



## John69 (Jan 13, 2007)

nother review....today i took no-xplode, ester sized, and no-xtreme(i will be takin no-xplode on offdays  )

my crap was gree today again  so it was the noxtreme or the estersized  . muscle fullness and vascularity is decent...


----------



## John69 (Jan 15, 2007)

review update

1st day on MV  .

good workout (see in journal).

i'm going to rate this as a stack itself. so  i'll just put what i think of the stack overall.

~ vascularity is good, great pump, good musclefullness, strength was decent, energy was pretty good.

etc: shit wasn't green today  .


----------



## zombul (Jan 15, 2007)

JasnoE said:


> Whats the SD formula



2a,17a di methyl etiocholan 3-one,17b-ol: 10mg.Called Methasteron.


----------



## John69 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Tuesday, January 16, 2007*

overall: i give it a 8 out of 10  .


----------



## John69 (Jan 16, 2007)

btw, today my crap was indeed green again :S


----------



## John69 (Jan 17, 2007)

Tuesday, January 17, 2007

great WO. 

energy was good, decent pump, etc good.

crap was green again el.oh.el


----------



## zombul (Jan 18, 2007)

John69 said:


> Tuesday, January 17, 2007
> 
> great WO.
> 
> ...



I wonder if your turning into the Incredible Hulk,his shit is probably green too.
Is the intensity beginning to taper off?


----------



## John69 (Jan 18, 2007)

zombul said:


> I wonder if your turning into the Incredible Hulk,his shit is probably green too.
> Is the intensity beginning to taper off?



i havn't really seen/felt any results yet


----------



## John69 (Jan 18, 2007)

only results im gettin so far is GAS! and bad!. i mean its like 40x's aday!. maybe it could just bee all the egg/eggwhites i eat but then again idk. but its prolly to early to tell.


----------



## zombul (Feb 8, 2007)

bump^^^^.what ever happened with this stack?


----------

